# المنتديات الخاصة > القصة والشعر >  من قصائد نزار قباني السياسية " لقد مر عشرون عاما علينا "

## صفاء عطاالله

*لقد مر عشرون عاما علينا*
*لقد مر عشرون عاما                               * 

*ولا نجم يسطع* 

*لا أرض تحبل* 

*لا قمح يطلع من تحت هذا الركام* 

*ولا غيمة ماطرة* 

*فهل نسى الشارع العربي الكلام* 

*وصرنا شعوبا بلا ذات* 

*لماذا الجماهير في المحيط وبين الخليج* 

*تجوب الأزقة كالقطط الخائفة* 

*وأين هو الشارع العربي* 

*الذي كان يمضغ لحم الطغاة* 

*ويخترع العاصفة* 

*وكيف خرجنا من الحلم الوحدوي الكبير* 

*لندخل ثقبا صغيرا يسمونه الطائفة* 

*لقد مر عشرون عاما علينا* 

*ونحن وقوف كأعمدة الكهرباء* 

*نحدق مثل البهاليل نحو السماء* 

*تمر القطارات من قربنا* 

*تمر الحضارات من فوقنا* 

*تمر الزلازل من تحتنا* 

*فلا نتأمل شيئا* 

*ولا نتعلم شيئا* 

*ولا نتذكر شيئا* 

*ولا نتحمس حين مجئ الربيع* 

*ولا نتأثر حين رحيل الشتاء* 

*فلا الله يرضى المكوث لدينا* 

*ولا الأنبياء .* 

*لقد مر عشرون عاما علينا* 

*لقد مر عشرون عاما* 

*وليس هنالك من يطرح الأسئلة* 

*وليس هناك مسيح .. ولا جلجلة* 

*ونحن هنا نتناسل* 

*مثل الزواحف في الغرف المقفلة* 

*فأين هو الشارع العربي* 

*الذي كان يبصق نارا* 

*ولا يعرف الفرق بين القصيدة والقنبلة* 

*لقد مر عشرون عاما* 

*ونحن توابيت مصنوعة من رخام* 

*نبايع أي عقيد يجئ* 

*ونلعق جزمة أي نظام* 

*ونلبس جلد النمور ونحن حمام* 

*ونزعم أنا جبالا* 

*ونحن نطير بكل اتجاه كريش النعام* 

*لقد مر عشرون عاما يحاصرنا الروم* 

*من كل صوب* 

*وليس هنالك ثأر* 

*وليس هنالك من يثأرون*

*ويسقط نخل العراق جريحا* 

*ولا صوت يثقب أعماق هذا الظلام* 

*ولا شئ يطلع من هذه الأرض* 

*إلا الطباق*

*وإلا الجناس* 

*إلا ألاعيب علم الكلام .*

----------

